# Macht doch bitte hier weiter ihr beiden :-)



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

ohje viellagig - l / \ = *



> 1. hat das wenig mit "nur AWL-Kenntnissen" zu zun


wo steht denn "nur"... tu nicht immer dagegenreden, wenn da papa was sagt...
rotzbua



> 2. hast du SPS-Neuling damit keinen Gefallen getan


will ich auch gar nicht:sb9:


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> wo steht denn "nur"...



ich ging mal davon aus, dass du mehr sowieso nicht aufm kasten hast 



funkdoc schrieb:


> tu nicht immer dagegenreden, wenn da papa was sagt...
> rotzbua



TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT ... tuten tu ich gar nich tun, wenn schon, dann rede ich dagegen und schon gar nicht gegen den papa, sondern gegen jemanden der lernerfolgen die grundlage entzieht! und da ist dagegen reden m.E. berechtigt!



funkdoc schrieb:


> will ich auch gar nicht:sb9:



das ist sehr schade!


----------



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

> dass du mehr sowieso nicht aufm kasten hast


du bist ein ganz ein guter was? starprogrammierer?



> sondern gegen jemanden der lernerfolgen die grundlage entzieht!


oh hab ich jetzt seinem lernerfolg die grundlage entzogen....
sorry dann wirds bei ihm halt nix mit AWL



> das ist sehr schade!


ja sehr schade....

schadeeeeee
schadeschadeschadeschade
ohhhhhhhhh nein...schade

bisschen GAGA in der Marille?


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> du bist ein ganz ein guter was? starprogrammierer?



boah, ja nee, k.A. ... wenigstens weiß ich das Laden und Transferieren nicht nur bei AWL Relevanz hat...



funkdoc schrieb:


> oh hab ich jetzt seinem lernerfolg die grundlage entzogen....
> sorry dann wirds bei ihm halt nix mit AWL



ich glaube nicht, dass es da nur um AWL geht, aber von einem Österreicher zu verlangen das er sich mit Weitblick und Realismus einer Aufgabe widmet ging schon immer irgendwie in die Binsen



funkdoc schrieb:


> bisschen GAGA in der Marille?



Mama hat mir heut nur einen Apfel und keine Aprikosen eingepackt ...


----------



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

gerade eine nachricht eingetrudelt



			
				SPS_NEULING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ein ekurze Frage hätte ich da zu deinem Lösungsweg und zwar wie kommt du von der Frage
> 
> ...



ok.... du weisst ja ein doppelwort (32bit) hat 2 worte... und ein wort(16bit) hat 2 bytes... kumulativ also 4 bytes für ein doppelwort.

wenn es sich um hier um das doppelwort "MD28" handelt werden 4 bytes ab dem byte 28 im speicherbereich M (merkerbereich) belegt...
heisst also merkerbyte 28, 29, 30 und 31

nun isses bei siemens so dass die BITNUMMER aber von hinten anfängt (von rechts)... das heisst das erste bit wäre dann 31.0... das letzte (32ste) bit dann also 28.7.

mit UN frage ich dieses bit negiert (und nicht) ab. heisst das das verknüpfungsergebnis erst dann 1 ist wenn dieses abgefragte bit auf 0 ist.

hoffe geholfen zu haben

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

selbst jetzt fällt die nicht auf, dass M29.3 falsch ist?


----------



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

> elbst jetzt fällt die nicht auf, dass M29.3 falsch ist?



was hast du denn jetzt schon wieder?


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

```
MD28

.7 .6 .5 [B].4[/B] .3 .2 .1 .0
MB28
32 31 30 29 28 27 26 25

[B]MB29[/B]
24 23 22 [B]21[/B] 20 19 18 17

MB30
16 15 14 13 12 11 10  9

MB31
 8  7  6  5  4  3  2  1
```


----------



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

ok hab nich verzählt sorry


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ok hab nich verzählt sorry



ok, jetz hast du was gelernt und wie bringste sps_neuling nun bei, dass der achso tolle funkdoc einen fehler gemacht hat, den er sich nicht merken sollte?


----------



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

gar nicht er liest ja eh mit...


----------



## franzlurch (8 April 2008)

*Des Rätsels Lösung*

Hie mal die Lösung dass der Kapiert.


----------



## SPS_Neuling (8 April 2008)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte was ich hier mit meinem Thema angerichtet habe...

Danke an Vierlagig für den Code des MD28-MB31.
Danke auch an funkdoc für deine Mühe zur Hilfe.

Werde mir das ganze mal heute Nachmittag in Ruhe anschauen.


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewusst hätte was ich hier mit meinem Thema angerichtet habe...



kein problem


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

ich nehm mal ralle die arbeit ab und mach gleich hier weiter



funkdoc schrieb:


> @ralle die kralle
> 
> ein vierlagiger benutzer dankt dir offensichtlich sehr oft, weshalb ihr euch vielleicht mal privat treffen solltet...da kann was draus werden.



da spricht wohl eindeutig der neid aus dem kleinen österreicher ... willste auch ein danke haben?


----------



## SPS_Neuling (9 April 2008)

Habe nun mal die Aufgabe selber durch gearbeitet.

Müsste ja nun soweit alles stimmen auch mit den Bezeichnungen, oder?


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Habe nun mal die Aufgabe selber durch gearbeitet.



...hoffe du hast nicht von uns erwartet, dass wir das je für dich übernehmen würden (außer funkdoc, der scheint zuviel zeit zu haben...



SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Müsste ja nun soweit alles stimmen auch mit den Bezeichnungen, oder?



bezeichnungen stimmen nicht!

M - adressiert ein bit
MB - ein byte
MW - ein wort
MD - ein doppelwort


----------



## SPS_Neuling (9 April 2008)

Natürlich wollte ich nicht die Aúfgabe gelöst haben, sondern selber dahinter kommen. Alles andere wäre ja nicht in meinem Sinne...

Also dann korrigiere ich die Bezeichnungen wie folgt:

FALSCH 
MB28 und MB30 müssen in MW28 und MW30 umbenannt werden
M28-M31 müssen in MB28-MB31 umbenannt werden

Alles nun richtig gemacht?


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Natürlich wollte ich nicht die Aúfgabe gelöst haben, sondern selber dahinter kommen. Alles andere wäre ja nicht in meinem Sinne...



löblich 



SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Also dann korrigiere ich die Bezeichnungen wie folgt:
> 
> FALSCH
> MB28 und MB30 müssen in MW28 und MW30 umbenannt werden
> ...



rüchtüch


```
| <----------------------------------------------MD 28----------------------------------------------> |
|                                                                                                     |
| <---------------------MW 28--------------------> | <---------------------MW 30--------------------> |
|                                                  |                                                  |
|| <-------MB 28-------> || <-------MB 29-------> ||| <-------MB 30-------> || <-------MB 31-------> ||
||                       ||                       |||                       ||                       ||
||.7 .6 .5 .4|.3 .2 .1 .0||.7 .6 .5 .4|.3 .2 .1 .0|||.7 .6 .5 .4|.3 .2 .1 .0||.7 .6 .5 .4|.3 .2 .1 .0||
||                       ||                       |||                       ||                       ||
||32 31 30 29|28 27 26 25||24 23 22 21|20 19 18 17|||16 15 14 13|12 11 10  9|| 8  7  6  5| 4  3  2  1||
                                     |
                                     |
                                   M29.4
```


----------



## funkdoc (9 April 2008)

4lagig schrieb:
			
		

> außer funkdoc, der scheint zuviel zeit zu haben...



das ist doch nur mehr ein witz welche aussagen du von dir gibst

DUUU bist derjenige der IMMER!!! online ist...
schau dir mal dein beitrittsdatum und deine anzahl der posts an....

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass du in deiner arbeitszeit ausgelastet bist.
den arbeitgeber musst du mir mal nennen der das duldet.

kann das sein dass du arbeitslos bist?


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> das ist doch nur mehr ein witz welche aussagen du von dir gibst



der warnhinweis in meiner signatur kommt nicht von ungefähr



funkdoc schrieb:


> DUUU bist derjenige der IMMER!!! online ist...



mit "wer ist online"-auto-aktualisierung ist das keine kunst



funkdoc schrieb:


> schau dir mal dein beitrittsdatum und deine anzahl der posts an....



huch, ist mir ja noch gar nicht aufgefallen, danke für den hinweis



funkdoc schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass du in deiner arbeitszeit ausgelastet bist.
> den arbeitgeber musst du mir mal nennen der das duldet.



willste auch hier anfangen? deiner logik nach hätte ich dann noch weniger zu tun ... das gegenteil ist der fall, kann schnell erfassen, suchen und schreiben ... und dazu noch viele dinge gleichzeitig



funkdoc schrieb:


> kann das sein dass du arbeitslos bist?



öhm, nicht das ich wüßte


----------



## Perfektionist (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> ot: versau mir grad den schnitt von (4,00 Beiträge pro Tag) ... was man nicht alles tut ...


grade liegt der Schnitt bei 5,40 ...


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> grade liegt der Schnitt bei 5,40 ...



du hast ja ein gedächtnis, respekt!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> d
> 
> 
> willste auch hier anfangen? deiner logik nach hätte ich dann noch weniger zu tun ... das gegenteil ist der fall, kann schnell erfassen, suchen und schreiben ... und dazu noch viele dinge gleichzeitig



Hallo 4L

Multitaskingfähig sind doch nur Frauen, kann es sein, dass Du bei deinem Geschlecht geschummelt hast? ROFLMAO

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## funkdoc (10 April 2008)

wie soll es denn, wenn es nicht weiss was das zwischen den füssen eigentlich ist?



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> da spricht wohl eindeutig der neid aus dem kleinen österreicher ... willste auch ein danke haben?



ja ich bin sehr klein, das hast du schon gut gesehen "übers internet".
wenn ich auf euch preussen neidig sein würde, dann würd ich auch meinem hund das fressen aus seinem napf stehlen.

nene ist schon lustig mit den deutschen... kommen ja genug kollegen nach österreich  "mit und über" die man sich köstlich amüsieren kann.
auf der anderen seite stimmen die mich sehr nachdenklich, wenn die ihr land verlassen, weil sie zuhause nix mehr verdienen.
aber die schweiz wäre da auch ein tip, nur braucht man da eine arbeitserlaubnis.

@4L
und nein, danke brauch ich keins. mir gibt das DANKE-Geizen nix, so wie du es handhabst.
find ich übrigens extrem kindisch mit deinen 26 jahren...

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2008)

wer so bettelt, hat ein danke verdient, wenn auch nur aus mitleid


----------



## zotos (10 April 2008)

Suuuuuppppeer!

Ich danke Euch beide für diesen tollen Thread. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Auseinandersetzung zwischen funkdoc und dem groß Meister Unregistrierter Gast. Die Spuren dieser Begegnung sind ja zum Glück im SV und/oder Giftschrank verschwunden. UG hatte wegen dem funkdoc die Österreicher im allgemeinen verunglimpft und wurde von funkdoc mit dem "N" Wort beschimpft... danach ging es dann richtig rund. Ach waren das noch Zeiten.

@vierlagig: Denk daran wir haben hier im Forum Kollegen aus vielen Ländern. Auch einige nette und fähige Kollegen aus Österreich was wie immer keinen Umkehrschluss erlaubt.


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> @vierlagig: Denk daran wir haben hier im Forum Kollegen aus vielen Ländern. Auch einige nette und fähige Kollegen aus Österreich was wie immer keinen Umkehrschluss erlaubt.



mach ich zotos, keine sorge! ...darüber hinaus hast du ja sicher bei der "auseinandersetzung" mit dem ex-box-nationalmannschafts-weltmeister-kesselflicker mitbekommen, wie ich darüber denke...


----------



## zotos (10 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mach ich zotos, keine sorge! ...darüber hinaus hast du ja sicher bei der "auseinandersetzung" mit dem ex-box-nationalmannschafts-weltmeister-kesselflicker mitbekommen, wie ich darüber denke...



*ROFL*

Was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden?

PS: Grüß Ralle von mir ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden?



Letzte Aktivität: 11.03.2008 18:01

...urlaub? oder einfach keine probleme?


----------



## funkdoc (10 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:
			
		

> UG hatte wegen dem funkdoc die Österreicher im allgemeinen...



was heisst da wegen mir?
UG ist/war ein psychisch kranker...
ich denke mal sein drogenkonsum war definitiv zu intensiv...

bin aber trotzdem beeindruckt das das noch wer weiss...
hattest du das noch im kopf oder kann man das noch iergendwo nachlesen?

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> UG ist/war ein psychisch kranker...
> ich denke mal sein drogenkonsum war definitiv zu intensiv...



 Zur Beachtung:
Ich distanziere mich ausdrücklich von allen Aussagen in diesem Forum 
welche nicht von mir stammen und mache mir deren Inhalte nicht zu eigen.


----------



## zotos (11 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> was heisst da wegen mir?
> UG ist/war ein psychisch kranker...
> ich denke mal sein drogenkonsum war definitiv zu intensiv...
> 
> ...



Hallo funkdoc,
nein ich konnte es nicht mehr nachlesen. Da diese amüsante Geschichte ja im SV oder gar im Giftschrank verschwunden. Zum Glück arbeitet mein Gedächtnis noch recht gut, was wohl mit daran liegt das ich keine Drogen konsumiere. Meines Wissens nach hat der geschätzte Kollege UG keine härteren Drogen als die Weicheier hier im Forum konsumiert ;o)

Das sind ja alles alte Geschichten. Was hast Du eigentlich gegen den werten Kollegen vierlagig? Er ist doch wirkliche ein top Supporter hier im Forum, gerade weil er beim Helfen didaktisch vorgeht.


----------



## funkdoc (11 April 2008)

ich hab garnix gegen 4L

nur verträgt er es nicht wenn man gegenargumentiert und fängt dann immer an 15mal zu zitieren und zerlegt jeden satz als wären wir hier bei einer diplomarbeit
gut in diesem fall hatte er nat. recht... M29.3 war falsch, richtig war M29.4
ich wollte nix böses weder mich hier profilieren.
sps_neuling stellte seine fragen hier rein und wollte hilfe.
ich hab versucht ihm zu helfen und 4L hängt mir wegen einem detail am hals welches ich auch schon zugegeben habe, dass ich mich da verzählt habe.

dann kommen solche sachen wie : ...kleiner Österreicher...
und


			
				4L schrieb:
			
		

> aber von einem Österreicher zu verlangen das er sich mit Weitblick und Realismus einer Aufgabe widmet ging schon immer irgendwie in die Binsen


ist das die deutsche Binsenweisheit?

falls es das ist.. ich kann auch nix dafür was der eine österreicher da vor 60 jahren angestellt hat. ich schäme mich aber jetzt auch nicht deswegen österreicher zu sein...er hätte ja genauso gut deutscher sein können.

offenbar mag er unsere alpenrepublik nicht so... ja kein problem aber deswegen 8 millionen leute ohne weitblick und realismus hinzustellen geht ein bisschen weit. ein bisschen hochnäsig der junge


----------



## maxi (11 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> gerade weil er beim Helfen *didaktisch* vorgeht.


 
Aber es sollte Methodisch sein.
Höflichkeitsfloskeln sind technisch fürn Popo.

Wer mich persönlich kennt weiss das ich ein recht direkter Mensch bin
*Schmeiss den Dreck weg und kauf dir A, B, und C, dann machst du dies und dann läuft das*
Mit Consumerdenken, wie auch mit Bauerndenken kann man beruflich nichts anfangen. Sehr Schnell, Konkret und Perfekt muss es gehen und strickt nach Iso bzw. VDE sein. Alles andere ist Obi Bastelabteilung.


----------



## maxi (11 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> UG ist/war ein psychisch kranker...


 
Den stimme ich zu,

eine Exfreundin hatt die selbe Krankheit wie UG. Hatte mich damit einmal sehr befassen müssen. Gehe mal nicht wieter ins detail.
Hilfe ist da nur Professionell und auch nur bedingt durch eine änderung der Konditionierung möglich.

Mit harten Drogenkonsum hat es nichts zu tun, auch wenn er wie ein Kokser / Speedy rüber kommt.
An sich bräuchte er Pusher, auch wenn es sich paradox anhört, um normal leben zu können.


----------



## zotos (11 April 2008)

*ROFL*
@maxi: Bitte verlass uns nicht. Das Forum braucht Dich!!! You made my day!


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ein bisschen hochnäsig der junge



ein bißchen? 

AUDsu hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass es auch andere österreicher geben soll, ich glaube ihm und bitte hiermit die anderen 7 999 999 österreicherInnen um entschuldigung und werde dann im einzelfall neu entscheiden!


----------



## funkdoc (11 April 2008)

ach so..versteh, ich habe also keinen weitblick und keine realistische sichtweise weil ich mal M29.3 mit M29.4 vertauscht habe.

das wird ja immer lächerlicher mit dir...

das klingt so als hättest du noch nie einen fehler gemacht... und das kannst deiner omi erzählen...


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ach so..versteh, ich habe also keinen weitblick und keine realistische sichtweise weil ich mal M29.3 mit M29.4 vertauscht habe.
> 
> das wird ja immer lächerlicher mit dir...
> 
> das klingt so als hättest du noch nie einen fehler gemacht... und das kannst deiner omi erzählen...



das du keinen weitblick besitzt beweist du allein schon damit, dass du dich noch immer auf den schon längst vergessenen merker berufst, den ich dir in keinster weise vorgehalten habe, nur einmal kurz erwähnte, dass du wohl beim erneuten nachdenken deinen fehler nicht entdeckt hast ... japp, sowas kann passieren, aber jemanden zu unterstellen, dass er ewig darauf rumreitet obwohl er es gar nicht tut ist dumm!

die weitblick-diskussion kam, nur zur erinnerung, auf nachdem du sps_neuling die vermeintlich richtigen lösungen präsentiert hattest obwohl alle beteiligten an diesem thread einstimmig dafür stimmten, dass er seine lösungen selber suchen soll und gern nachfragen darf.
da unterstelle ich dir, zu recht wie ich noch immer finde, mangelnden weitblick und auch didaktische schwäche!
von fehlenden verantwortungsbewußtsein den lernenden gegenüber mal ganz zu schweigen...

dazu als lesetipp: *hier* und *hier*


----------



## funkdoc (12 April 2008)

beitrag #2


			
				4L schrieb:
			
		

> ich ging mal davon aus, dass du mehr sowieso nicht aufm kasten hast



und jetzt fängst du da an deine eigenen beiträge hier zu verlinken...

schreib uns doch ein buch und zitiere dich selbst.

selbstvertrauen ist nicht schlecht aber in deinem fall einfach etwas zuviel.

so das wars hier von mir.............


----------



## vierlagig (12 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> 4L schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > _ich ging mal davon aus, dass du mehr sowieso nicht aufm kasten hast _



huch, den haste aber sauber ausn zusammenhang gerissen oder sollte ich sagen



funkdoc schrieb:


> fängt dann immer an 15mal zu zitieren und zerlegt jeden satz als wären wir hier bei einer diplomarbeit



ich weiß nicht ob es sinn macht obiges zitat, das mit dem kasten, zu erklären, vielleicht soviel für den geneigten leser: am anfang einer diskussion steht manchmal ein wenig provokation!



funkdoc schrieb:


> und jetzt fängst du da an deine eigenen beiträge hier zu verlinken...
> schreib uns doch ein buch und zitiere dich selbst.



soll ich das alles noch einmal schreiben? reicht doch zu wenn sie einmal verfügbar und abrufbar sind! ... sollte den weitblick-gedanken in diesem zusammenhang, der mir gerade durch den kopf schoß, verdrängen, sonst fängt der herr funkdoc gleich wieder an zu weinen und wird beleidigend, denn das ist etwas, das er versucht sehr gut zu können ... wenn man sich die mitlerweile 42 beiträge in diesem thread anschaut kam von österreichischer seite meist nur anfeindungen, unterstellungen und heiße luft. eine konstruktive diskussion über den "weitblick" im allgemeinen durfte offensichtlich nicht entstehen, da 4L sonst in seinen ansichten bestätigt werden müßte (zumindest teilweise) ...



funkdoc schrieb:


> so das wars hier von mir.............



schwanz einziehen ist nicht schlimm...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> .....schwanz einziehen ist nicht schlimm...


 

oder auch ... der Klügere gibt nach .... *ROFL* 


Ich bin jetzt aber echt froh das dieser Thread zwischen OSSI und ÖSI endlich vorbei ist


----------



## zotos (12 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> oder auch ... der Klügere gibt nach .... *ROFL*
> ...





			
				Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach schrieb:
			
		

> "Der Klügere gibt nach – Eine traurige Wahrheit: sie begründet              die Weltherrschaft der Dummen."



Ich bin froh das diese traurige Wahrheit, nicht immer zutrifft. Klug sein alleine reicht eben nicht aus, man braucht auch Ausdauer.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das diese traurige Wahrheit, nicht immer zutrifft. Klug sein alleine reicht eben nicht aus, man braucht auch Ausdauer.


 
Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen... nur weil der Klügere nachgibt muss der "Gegner " ja nicht dumm sein....... Es ist halt nicht ganz so klug   .... also wird die Welt von nicht ganz so Klugen regiert.....



Hmmm..... wenn ich das so lese hab ich aber auch da meine Zweifel dran  ...


Wird Zeit für den Giftschrank, oder ?


----------



## vierlagig (12 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hmmm..... wenn ich das so lese hab ich aber auch da meine Zweifel dran  ...



woran zweifelst du noch? das nachgeben nicht immer klug ist? da brauchste nicht zweifeln, das ist tatsache!




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für den Giftschrank, oder ?



warum? jetz schon?


----------



## kermit (12 April 2008)

Giftschrank - das ist mein Stichwort !!!

Also, erst mal Danke an Zotos! Die Marie, das ist ja ein ganzes Arsenal, was die zur Verfügung stellt:
http://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/Marie_von_Ebner-Eschenbach

dort gefunden:





> Geduld mit der Streitsucht der Einfältigen! Es ist nicht leicht zu begreifen, dass man nicht begreift.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> woran zweifelst du noch? das nachgeben nicht immer klug ist? da brauchste nicht zweifeln, das ist tatsache!


 

Nein... Ich zweifel daran das die Welt von nicht ganz so klugen regiert wird.....  

Nachgeben ist manchmal klug. Da hab ich keine Zweifel dran.... da gehe ich mit dir konform


----------



## vierlagig (13 April 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> > Geduld mit der Streitsucht der Einfältigen! Es ist nicht leicht zu begreifen, dass man nicht begreift.



... an dieser stelle sollte ich mich vielleicht noch einmal zu wort melden, denn deutlich abgrenzen sollte man hier streitsucht und den sinn für eine diskussion über die art im forum auf fragen zu antworten und anderen lösungen zu präsentieren.

das der kollege funkdoc dabei nur kommentare teils unter der gürtellinie teils lächerlicher art zu tage förderte ließ dies einseitige bild zweier streitsüchtiger entstehen.


----------



## maxi (14 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> oder auch ... der Klügere gibt nach .... *ROFL*


 
Ich habe gelernt Power lässt sich nur doch noch mehr Power erseten 
Ein 120 kg Kampfsportler hat immer recht *lach*


----------



## funkdoc (14 April 2008)

vielrlagig schrieb:
			
		

> das der kollege funkdoc dabei nur kommentare teils unter der gürtellinie...


@vielrlagig

die kommentare kamen doch von DIR

das kann man schon aus dem 2. beitrag hier rauslesen

du hinterlistiger rechtsverdreher


----------



## zotos (14 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> @vielrlagig
> 
> die kommentare kamen doch von DIR
> 
> ...



1. Ist es peinlich mit dem Finger auf einen Kollegen zu zeigen und zu behaupten das er angefangen hat. Es gehören immer mindesten zwei dazu.

2. Auf welches recht berufst Du Dich von wegen Rechtsverdreher?


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

huch, ist er wieder da ... dachte wir hätten endlich ruhe und ich könnte ruhigen gewissens behaupten recht zu haben ... muß ich das jetz auch noch weiter verteidigen?

wollen wir eine kleine liste erstellen, wer wen heftiger beleidigt hat oder glaubst du mir auch so, dass ich um einiges diplomatischer beleidigen kann als du?

der verflixte zweite beitrag, der wird mir noch das genick brechen ... wenn es nach dir geht ... mensch kleener, mach dich nicht lächerlich! es gab schon anderé die das weite suchten, weil sie niemand mehr ernst nahm 

ist hinterlistig jetz böse oder gut gemeint?


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

@4L
Antworte doch gar nicht mehr auf funkdoc seine dummen Sprüche. Dann erledigt sich das Thema evtl. von ganz alleine.


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> @4L
> Antworte doch gar nicht mehr auf funkdoc seine dummen Sprüche. Dann erledigt sich das Thema evtl. von ganz alleine.



*ROFL* ... schöne idee, thema verfehlt, 6! setzen!


----------



## maxi (15 April 2008)

Bekommt ihr eigentlich streiffe xxxxxx hier ?


*lach*


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr eigentlich streiffe xxxxx hier ?




der maxi hat nen zebraschwanz, der maxi hat nen zebraschwanz *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> der maxi hat nen zebraschwanz, der maxi hat nen zebraschwanz *ROFL*


Hast du das selber gesehen?


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Hast du das selber gesehen?








...............


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...............


Ich nehme das mal als Kompliment auf
Hast du jetzt Smileys und Co als neue Antwortmöglichkeit entdeckt?


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich nehme das mal als Kompliment auf


zu recht!


marlob schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt Smileys und Co als neue Antwortmöglichkeit entdeckt?


ich konnte früher, als ich noch jung war, ganze geschichten mit smilies erzählen ...


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

da sagt der funkdoc DANKE zu einem beitrag, von dem er meint, das er mich angreift, tz ... lächerlich!

@funkdoc
glaubst du wirklich das mir kritik von markus weh tut? ... muß dich leider enttäuschen! es ist halt "nur" kritik, maybe konstruktiv!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 April 2008)

Eh 4L..... Wenn Du jetzt noch anfängst :TOOL:   s zu programmieren dann mach ich aus dir ein 16-lagig... Mit anderen Worten : Ich falte Dich zusammen :sw19:


----------

